# Glucose finger stick in the office/resulting in the office



## LanaW (Apr 12, 2013)

I am being told by NC Medicaid that I can't use CPT code 82948.  Here is what I am being told.
  "CPT 82948 is not a CLIA waived test and will not pay with a QW modifier. It requires a CLIA cert of 310—Chemistry-Routine Chemistry"

Another office in the area recommends using 82962.  The description for that code states - specifically for home use.  I don't feel as though I can use this one.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Lana


----------

